# How to plant crypt in potting?



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Soil/Subtract for Planting crypt in pot (Emmerse Culture)*

HI All crypt expert n specialist...

I have afew Questions here...
1. does crypt take alot of nutrient or iron more?
2. how to grow them fast and bushy.

my nurri is growing very slow. wonder if it lack of nutrient ...as the leave is very slim and small.

Thanks
Best Regards
TS


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Nuri is quite hard to grow. I can't help you there. Maybe somebody else has the secret for success with nuri. 

There is nothing special about planting crypts. It does not seem to matter if the rhizome is at the surface of the substrate or below it. They are pretty good at getting iron from the substrate. To grow them fast and bushy, requires good light, CO2 and nutrients.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks PK,

Another question is: Does ADA soil a better subtrate for growing Crypt?

So does crypt need more nutrient or iron?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Somebody else come in and answer the question about ADA soil. I have never used it. I go with aquarium gravel with a layer of 50:50 peat-topsoil mix about a half inch under the surface.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks PK,

So what is 50:50 peat-topsoil mix !! Sorry for asking again?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I get some topsoil from a nearby woods (Scrape away the leaves and get the top two inches or so of dark soil.) and mix with an equal volume of peat. For crypts, I use this with about a half inch of aquarium gravel on top. I get equally good results if I take the peat-soil mix and mix it with an equal volume of aquarium gravel and put straight aquarium gravel on top of that. For that matter, I get just as good results if I just grow the crypts in the peat-soil mix without any aquarium gravel on top. It works for all the Sri-Lankan crypts, wendtii, beckettii, undulata, walkeri, parva, C. x willisii, etc.; also pontederiifolia, cordata and crispatula.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The most important thing to grow crypt is the ph raction of the soil. 

You must provide all nutrients, and a good water flow in the set up. 
C. nurii is a difficult plant and is a not fast grower plant... so be patient, if your plant is growing, is a good thing.

ADA soil is a good solution, because is a acid reaction soil, and provide a good air flow into the structure by its grane. But you can get another altenative more cheap.

Greets from Spain


----------

